# [Last Chaos] ACCESS_VIOLATION



## xHermit (Oct 4, 2007)

hihi.. i've been getting this error report frequently. i was playing the game named Last Chaos just fine and suddenly the screen froze and an error report appeared saying :" Send Error Report?" and i clicked Yes and the game crashed. 

i've tried reinstalling it but the problem still occurs..

Here's the log.. any help is greatly appreciated ^^

[1004FFBE][v.1-750][0]
Type : WinNT
Version: 5.1, build 2600
Misc: Service Pack 2
Total Memory : 1022.48MB


Display : NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
Display Version : 6.14.11.6371
Sound : Realtek AC97 Audio

Crashed at: 10/04/07 22:37:12
Exception code: C0000005 ACCESS_VIOLATION
Fault address: 1004FFBE 01:0004EFBE D:\LastChaosMal\bin\Engine.dll

Registers:
EAX:000027DC
EBX:00001000
ECX:000009F7
EDX:00000004
ESI:0019DEA0
EDI:00C1C460
CS:EIP:001B:1004FFBE
SS:ESP:0023:0012EF70 EBP:0012EF98
DS:0023 ES:0023 FS:003B GS:0000
Flags:00010202

manual stack frame walk begin:

Address Frame Logical addr Module
1004FFBE 0012EF98 $adr: D:\LastChaosMal\bin\Engine.dll 0001:0004EFBE
1005F8A2 0012EFB0 $adr: D:\LastChaosMal\bin\Engine.dll 0001:0005E8A2
100573C3 0012EFCC $adr: D:\LastChaosMal\bin\Engine.dll 0001:000563C3
10057373 0012EFF8 $adr: D:\LastChaosMal\bin\Engine.dll 0001:00056373
1014C34E 0012F014 $adr: D:\LastChaosMal\bin\Engine.dll 0001:0014B34E
1014C892 0012F070 $adr: D:\LastChaosMal\bin\Engine.dll 0001:0014B892
1014F6F5 0012F284 $adr: D:\LastChaosMal\bin\Engine.dll 0001:0014E6F5
101504EF 0012F2B0 $adr: D:\LastChaosMal\bin\Engine.dll 0001:0014F4EF
0052B00B 0012FB68 $adr: D:\LastChaosMal\bin\EntitiesMP.dll 0001:000DA00B
0052B890 0012FC68 $adr: D:\LastChaosMal\bin\EntitiesMP.dll 0001:000DA890
014D7631 0012FE5C $adr: D:\LastChaosMal\Bin\GameMP.dll 0001:00006631
004049D7 0012FED8 $adr: D:\LastChaosMal\bin\nksp.exe 0001:000039D7
004056D8 0012FF24 $adr: D:\LastChaosMal\bin\nksp.exe 0001:000046D8
00407B7A 0012FFC0 $adr: D:\LastChaosMal\bin\nksp.exe 0001:00006B7A
7C816D4F 0012FFF0 $adr: C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 0001:00015D4F

manual stack frame walk end:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hello welcome to tsf.start with the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helsp post back.also list your full system specs.


----------



## xHermit (Oct 4, 2007)

hi pharoah. thanks for replying my thread ^^

btw, i tried the steps in "follow these teps first" thread before, it all doesn't solve my problem.. and Last Chaos isn't in the game list on system requirement lab and the futuremark game advisor is not accessible, it said that error 404.. ><"

btw, before i upgraded my graphic card from Nvidia GEforce 2MX 400 to GE Force FX 5500 and my RAM from 256 MB to 1GB, the game didnt crash.. it happens after i upgraded them and reformatted. so i think they maybe incompatible with the game? and yeah, i do get BSOD also in the middle of playing game, but not when im surfing net or doing something else.

my system specs are :

1GB Apache RAM
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz Cpu
Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (Build 2600) OS
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 (GeForce FX 5500) Video Card
Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller Sound Card
MSI Motherboard, Model = MS-7104, Chipset =VIA P4M800CE

-my video card driver version and direct X are all the latest version, but is there a need to download the latest sound card driver? if there is, can i know where can i download Realtek's sound card driver?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what version of the nvidia drivers are you using.these are definetly not the newest,but worth a try.the 84.21 drivers are very stable on older cards.


----------



## xHermit (Oct 4, 2007)

my video card driver version is 6.14.0011.6371


----------



## xHermit (Oct 4, 2007)

hi, i downloaded the driver u recommended and tried to install it.. but it turns out like this :










btw, i found that my video driver version isn't the latest. I checked my video driver version in dxdiag it says the date is 17th sept 2007 but the latest one is 28th sept. I did download and installed the latest one from here but it didnt change to that version. when im to install the latest driver, the directory is C:/NVIDIA/Win2k instead of C:/NVIDIA/Win2kXP so i thought that was the problem so i changed it to win2kXP folder but it still didn't work.so my driver version now still remains as 6.14.0011.6371


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

just intall them again,and hit continue anyway.


----------



## xHermit (Oct 4, 2007)

i did as you said and i went to play the game .. 

about 30 mins later i get BSOD saying nv4_disp.dll problem(which i also get before i installed the driver u recommended)

it's something like this :

A problem has been detected etc etc etc blah blah blah
The problem seems to be caused by the following file: nv4_disp.dll

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

blah blah blah

Technical Information:
***Stop:0X00000050 (0XEB780000,0X00000000,0XBFBB6234,0X000000000) *sometimes it's something like Stop:C000005*

***nv4_disp.dll-address BFBB6234 base at bF9D3000, DateStamp 424 added


*but sometimes it doesn't have the PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA*



after that, i rebooted and played the game again.. about 30 mins later, the game crashed and a prompt to send error report appeared and before i could click it, BSOD appeared.. this time with PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA..


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that sometimes is telling you the memory is bad.lets test that theory try memtest


----------



## xHermit (Oct 4, 2007)

ok i'll try after i buy a floppy.. 

what else can be done??


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

just so you know memtest can run from a cd.


----------



## xHermit (Oct 4, 2007)

the BSOD problem solved, i downloaded the loop fix of it

back to the main problem, the access_violation error report still occurs.. :upset:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

nv4_disp.dll this is your video card driver crashing.you may need a newer one than the one i listed.just go out to nvidia's website,and download the newest one that supports your card.


----------



## xHermit (Oct 4, 2007)

how'd u know the crashing is caused by my video card?

i already have the latest driver before u recommended me to use the 84.21 version instead. The game still crash with both versions. :upset:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

xHermit said:


> how'd u know the crashing is caused by my video card?
> 
> i already have the latest driver before u recommended me to use the 84.21 version instead. The game still crash with both versions. :upset:



nv4_disp.dll <that is the video driver when it has an error.the video drivers are crashing.as drivers,and things are updated it is important to keep your windows up to date.do you have all the latest windows updates?


----------



## xHermit (Oct 4, 2007)

no and i don't think that will help

i can play well before i changed my graphic card and RAM..

aside from that, yesterday i uninstalled the video driver and installed the latest driver from nvidia.com and still to no avail.

btw, that nv4_disp.dll is of my BSOD problem which has been solved.. the game error report doesn't state it's caused by video card driver does it?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

when you changed the video card,and ram.did you reset the cmos?


----------



## xHermit (Oct 4, 2007)

last time i sent it to computer shop to change them.. so i don't know whether did the guy reset the cmos or not.

but i did ask the guy to reformat my comp.. so does reformatting reset the cmos?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

no it does not reseting the cmos (bios) is done with a jumper on the motherboard,or by removing the little battery on the board.


----------



## xHermit (Oct 4, 2007)

I see.. i think he didn't reset it


----------

